# Don't be a disgusting coomer, don't be OP.



## Moliberry (Jan 9, 2022)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Freeman (Jan 9, 2022)

What would compel a man to do such a thing?


----------



## Null (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Thanks Gator, very cool!


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Dude that is a pathetic amount of coom. Take zinc and work out.


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Very insightful!


----------



## Can't Sneedem' Don't Feed (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


that shit is so clear what the fuck, are you on HRT?


----------



## cistendered (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Go see a doctor, producing such a small amount of semen when you ejaculate is not normal. Also congrats on joining @shawnphase in the "broke ass niggas who jerk off to Alice" fan club.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Stay hydrated, eat healthy, and don't coom so often. Those are really weak loads and you should be ashamed.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 9, 2022)

Can't Sneedem' Don't Feed said:


> that shit is so clear what the fuck, are you on HRT?


Too much cooming.


----------



## germboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


You should look into ZMA supplements, my man


----------



## Easterling (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


The absolute state of new users


----------



## InwardsStink (Jan 9, 2022)

@Moliberry is definitely Ralph here to defend his horse by derailing the thread because everyone was talking about how ugly she is.  Very


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Why did you do this?


----------



## Blackhole (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


0/10 cum tribute. take some zinc and work out fagghet


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


lol you came over the pictures of two men u gay


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 9, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


You are a disgusting fuck and I wouldn't have sex with you, Ralph.


----------



## veri (Jan 9, 2022)

pretty sus how so many of you know this much about cum. can one of the resident semen experts give a qrd about if that’s ralph’s?


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 9, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> pretty sus how so many of you know this much about cum. can one of the resident semen experts give a qrd about if that’s ralph’s?


It is a shamefur dispray. Most shamefur. Therefore, it is Ralph's


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jan 10, 2022)

Popper Whiting said:


> Dude that is a pathetic amount of coom. Take zinc and work out.


Most of the paypig goo likely ended up on a photo of Ethan.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Jan 10, 2022)

To be fair, if I had to cum to a picture of May, you'd be lucky if a little flag with the word "bang" came out, if anything at all.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jan 10, 2022)

Thumb Butler said:


> Most of the paypig goo likely ended up on a photo of Ethan.


Given the way the paypigs are I hate to break it to you the coom didn't go onto a photo. It went into one of these.


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 10, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Why would you print a picture of Pantsu while you were eating your donair and get donair sauce all over it? I'd hate to see how much donair sauce you have on your keyboard.


----------



## Moliberry (Jan 10, 2022)

Never Scored said:


> Why would you print a picture of Pantsu while you were eating your donair and get donair sauce all over it? I'd hate to see how much donair sauce you have on your keyboard.


She can't get enough of this sauce



Spoiler: NSFL


----------



## Tiger Jack (Jan 10, 2022)

Gator, Ralph's not going to be happy to know about what you've been doing to pictures of his prized stallion.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jan 10, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


LOL is the bottom tribute the John Andrews Stan shopped version?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 10, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> She can't get enough of this sauce
> View attachment 2875145


This thread May’s dream come true. All she ever wanted to be was a e-thot dressed anime cosplay that 4chan would cum too.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jan 10, 2022)

The Ralph subforum is the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 10, 2022)

One drop this time?
For a pitiful performance and lack of spoilering again, perm threadban.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Jan 10, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872608View attachment 2872621


Amazing how quickly a bunch of dudes are to jump in to tell someone how to increase their load sizes.


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Jan 10, 2022)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> Amazing how quickly a bunch of dudes are to jump in to tell someone how to increase their load sizes.


I mean with performance like this somebody has to take pity on the poor fella.


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 10, 2022)

This thread went retarded real fast. Thanks Gator. Now I'm not hungry. Faggot.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jan 10, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> She can't get enough of this sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have aimed for its fucked bottom row of teeth. neigh.


----------



## Frog Ken (Jan 10, 2022)

You may live to see man made horrors beyond your comprehension.

Turns out the smart Serb man was correct


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Jan 10, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> She can't get enough of this sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give us some Barbussy Shots next!


----------



## electric mouse (Jan 10, 2022)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> Amazing how quickly a bunch of dudes are to jump in to tell someone how to increase their load sizes.


I know this is the wrong takeaway from the past few pages and I doubt that guy ever has opportunity to trickle his cumshot on anything—or in anyone—but expensive and wasteful colour print-outs of a gunted preggo pedo pony, but cumshots that consist of a few pathetic dribbles of cum are unattractive, and I thank my friendly fellow Kiwis for trying to do some community service by helping someone potentially increase their load size, even if that someone is just some wastoid coomer.


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 10, 2022)

electric mouse said:


> I know this is the wrong takeaway from the past few pages and I doubt that guy ever has opportunity to trickle his cumshot on anything—or in anyone—but expensive and wasteful colour print-outs of a gunted preggo pedo pony, but cumshots that consist of a few pathetic dribbles of cum are unattractive, and I thank my friendly fellow Kiwis for trying to do some community service by helping someone potentially increase their load size, even if that someone is just some wastoid coomer.


Please change the subject. The bill at my next therapist appointment is gonna be higher than Snoop Dogg after 4 PM if we keep going.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jan 10, 2022)

>threadbanned for insufficient coom

Kiwi Farms is a magical place


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 10, 2022)

Edit: it appears that some users are sick of this, let's try to not give the coomer anymore attention.
Edit 2: I had to mop the OP's pathetic performance because of too many reports.

What did I even walk into? Glad I'm working from home, no minimum wage cleaner will be happy cleaning up spilt coffee from my desk.

Congratulations new user, you just exposed a bunch of old users as semen experts. Still, cooming to that paedophilic abomination is orders worse than knowing too much about jizz.


----------



## Moliberry (Jan 13, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Don't you _dare_ suggest that Flamenco is getting higher numbers than Ralph:
> View attachment 2885767
> Tweet | Archive


After the nonstop slew of *NEGATIVE *ratings I received I disallow you "people" from using *MY TWITTER POSTS* as content.


Spoiler: Pathetic drops


----------



## Moliberry (Jan 14, 2022)

andy needs a quick protein shake



Spoiler: NSFW







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Jan 14, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> andy needs a quick protein shake
> 
> View attachment 2886598


Pretty disgusting post, a real patrician would have done that to a picture of his Sister, you're clearly a guntgaurd


----------



## Bixnood (Jan 14, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> andy needs a quick protein shake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fuck is wrong with you nigga?


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Jan 14, 2022)

Moliberry said:


> andy needs a quick protein shake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackGorillaPerson (Feb 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Based weak loads strikes again on /cow/ this time on Gator's sister
Protip stop cumming to asian onlyfans whores all day dude


----------



## Sneeds_Sniggerly (Feb 28, 2022)

BlackGorillaPerson said:


> View attachment 3029935
> Based weak loads strikes again on /cow/ this time on Gator's sister
> Protip stop cumming to asian onlyfans whores all day dude


What will Gator's reaction to this be? Disgust? Arousal?


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 1, 2022)

BlackGorillaPerson said:


> Based weak loads strikes again on /cow/ this time on Gator's sister
> Protip stop cumming to asian onlyfans whores all day dude


what is wrogn with her eyes?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 1, 2022)

Stoneheart said:


> what is wrogn with her eyes?


Have you never seen Gator's eyes?


----------

